# Eastern DJ4



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

I just recently noticed this on their website.

What's the deal with it? Good or no?

Anyone know chainstay length? Weight? Anything out of the ordinary (axle/bb requirments)?

I'm just browsing the selection under $400. Are there any Made In America frames under $400?


----------



## kampgnar (Apr 13, 2007)

*Just wait...*

Black Betty coming in at an even 5lbs, 21.5" toptube, 14.75" chainstays, spanish bb, removable gyro tabs, integrated clamp, 45/45 internal headtube w/ EB logo cut-out. Any color you want, as long as it is black or white. 
Gonna be dope

You'll be hard pressed to find a US made frame under that pricepoint...due to quantity in production runs, setup costs, material/labor cost etc...


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

How will the frame of the BlackBetty differ from those on the Night Train or Thunderbird?

Spanish BB? ugh.

Will it be priced sub-$400?


----------



## kampgnar (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm not sure about the specific differences between the two frames. I'm told it will be a bit lighter, so maybe some butted or fluted tubing.
What's wrong with spanish bb? Spanish is low maintenance and simple...put it in and forget it. 
Pricing is tbd at this point.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Spanish bb OWNS.

and yeah, DJ-4 is kind of old news. It's been around at least 2+ years, more including proto's, one of which I had...

Black Betty sounds intense. 14.75 chainstays, is this for 24"??? Sounds like they must have been looking at the USB Molly and Tonic Fall guy a lot, haha...


----------



## jtotheostotheh (Oct 12, 2007)

Will the Black Betty be able to run 26's?

Any thoughts/experiences with the traildigger 26? I like the look of it, but I'm concerned that the frame isn't all chromoly.


----------



## Bryan67 (Nov 27, 2007)

The traildigger is a totally different bike than the others. Its a BMX bike. Not meant to run suspension of any kind. Its very cool looking but no chromoly is not a good thing.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Bryan67 said:


> The traildigger is a totally different bike than the others. Its a BMX bike. Not meant to run suspension of any kind. Its very cool looking but no chromoly is not a good thing.


yeah, unfortunately, the Traildiggers are on the same level as those in the 20" series, low level stuff. They are very cool cruisers with awesome geo. with short forks, but not full chromo, nor sealed or with any good components.


----------



## jtotheostotheh (Oct 12, 2007)

Bryan67 said:


> The traildigger is a totally different bike than the others. Its a BMX bike. Not meant to run suspension of any kind. Its very cool looking but no chromoly is not a good thing.


I talked to someone at Eastern and they tried an RST space fork on there and said it had enough clearance to spin the bars...I would definitely get it if it was full chromoly...love the look of them.


----------



## Bryan67 (Nov 27, 2007)

Yuck.


----------



## kampgnar (Apr 13, 2007)

The Traildigger has a steep headtube angle in comparison to the mtb/26" lineup. It also has a hi-tensile steel fork in addition to the hi-tensile frame (minus the downtube). I personally wouldn't substitute with my normal rig, but if your a smooth and light rider it might work.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

So the Nighttrain will be the higher priced model 1200+

Thunderbird should be under 900, from what I understand

And the Black Betty might just be the "frame only" version of the two. Hopefully under $400.

What's the best Spanish BB on the market? I read about Fly's non-press in converter, that looked kind of cool.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> So the Nighttrain will be the higher priced model 1200+
> 
> Thunderbird should be under 900, from what I understand
> 
> ...


I thought NightTrain was going to remain the cheaper version under $1k? Then Thunderbird will be a new addition, a little higher spec'ed.... But hey, I could be wrong.

Most ALL Spanish BB's are the same actually. If they are meant for a Spanish bb shell, the kit is only going to consist of two bearings (which is the defining part of the bb) and internal tube spacers, and some cone spacers to go outside, between the crank arm and the bearing. You'll have two choices, 19mm, and 22mm standards.

I've got a couple of the Fly euro-to-spanish kits around... and evil4bc still has one of my kits too, which I should hopefully be seeing back very soon. They were only produced for a VERY short time, under 1 season I'd assume, and only a small percentage of them actually made it to North America for sale.
Where did you read about them at? I've posted a couple write-ups on them across some of the various bike forums. :thumbsup:


----------



## kampgnar (Apr 13, 2007)

The Night Train is the higher spec'd rig...probably around $1200.
The Thunderbird is should be sub $900.
Black Betty will be frame only.
"Best spanish bb" is going to vary from one person's opinion to next's. I have had the same Fly bb for almost two years now. Most of the bearings come from the same place with different names branded on the hardware. Make sure you use your spindle/tube spacer correctly and you should have no problems.


----------

